
Fourier’s transformational thinking - onuralp
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-03389-w
======
godelmachine
This is one excellent article. Made my day. My most favorite part -

"Fourier would surely be delighted that his ideas have endured. Writing to a
friend 229 years ago, he lamented his lack of achievement up to that point:
“Yesterday was my 21st birthday; at that age Newton and Pascal had already
acquired many claims to immortality.”"

